# What is the benefit of Tivo Edge nowdays?



## Chris Sight

I created a new thread because the more answers I get to my questions, the more unsure I am about why we got a 4K UHD TV and just ordered Tivo Edge for cable promising 2160K . The max resolution our cable company Comcast offers is 1080p (HD). That means all recordings on Tivo will be not higher than 1080p. Our TV already has streaming channels on it like Netflix, Prime, Hulu which we can see in 2160 UHD quality. The cable company offers a 4K cable box with DVR in case there are some TV channels in future offering 2160p. So why would we need the Tivo Edge? Can anyone point out the benefits for the new Tivo Edge, please before we send it back? 
Is it the skipping function?


----------



## JoeKustra

Chris Sight said:


> I created a new thread because the more answers I get to my questions, the more unsure I am about why we got a 4K UHD TV and just ordered Tivo Edge for cable promising 2160K . The max resolution our cable company Comcast offers is 1080p (HD). That means all recordings on Tivo will be not higher than 1080p. Our TV already has streaming channels on it like Netflix, Prime, Hulu which we can see in 2160 UHD quality. The cable company offers a 4K cable box with DVR in case there are some TV channels in future offering 2160p. So why would we need the Tivo Edge? Can anyone point out the benefits for the new Tivo Edge, please before we send it back?
> Is it the skipping function?


Your other thread had some posts that I would interpret as: send it back. If you want to wait a while, and would like the SkipMode now, get a Roamio. I don't have 4k, and could not justify the cost since I would need a new AVR. There just isn't enough content to justify 4k, and I seldom stream anything.

You're lucky your feed is 1080i (hit the TiVo's Info button to see the incoming resolution) since many Comcast customer are stuck with 720p.


----------



## compnurd

JoeKustra said:


> Your other thread had some posts that I would interpret as: send it back. If you want to wait a while, and would like the SkipMode now, get a Roamio. I don't have 4k, and could not justify the cost since I would need a new AVR. There just isn't enough content to justify 4k, and I seldom stream anything.
> 
> You're lucky your feed is 1080i (hit the TiVo's Info button to see the incoming resolution) since many Comcast customer are stuck with 720p.


I am guessing it is 720P but his Roamio is fixed on a 1080P output therefore he thinks he is getting 1080P


----------



## JoeKustra

compnurd said:


> I am guessing it is 720P but his Roamio is fixed on a 1080P output therefore he thinks he is getting 1080P


That doesn't affect the information displayed by the Info button. But you're right, he's probably reading his TV's information (the TiVo's output).


----------



## compnurd

JoeKustra said:


> That doesn't affect the information displayed by the Info button. But you're right, he's probably reading his TV's information (the TiVo's output).


He never said 1080i only P which is why i said that


----------



## JoeKustra

Speaking of i and p, my Roamio on TE3 and Roamio on TE4 run through an AVR that doesn't alter the video and feeds a 1080p Sony. The "preferred" resolution for TE3 is 1080i and TE4 it is 1080p. Good software.

Does any cable company actually send 1080p? I think DTV does, but I don't have access to it anymore. I usually only see it on streaming services (with PCM 2.0 audio).


----------



## compnurd

JoeKustra said:


> Speaking of i and p, my Roamio on TE3 and Roamio on TE4 run through an AVR that doesn't alter the video and feeds a 1080p Sony. The "preferred" resolution for TE3 is 1080i and TE4 it is 1080p. Good software.
> 
> Does any cable company actually send 1080p? I think DTV does, but I don't have access to it anymore. I usually only see it on streaming services (with PCM 2.0 audio).


No one provides 1080P as no one broadcasts in it. Directv is 720P/1080I


----------



## Fugacity

I guess different things for different people? 

Primarily I went from DirecTV to Spectrum and Spectrum, at least in this area does not offer whole home DVRs (although some old Brighthouse customers probably have some) So Tivo was the best option and I personally wasn't going to buy a Bolt Vox when the Edge is newer and I have a Dolby Vision capable TV where I have a cable drop. 

In my house we stream youtube video, hulu, netflix, amazon, hbo go, and vudu in some cases(although with movies anywhere youtube and amazon normally has purchases to view). So its nice for everyone to be able to pick up one remote type on any TV and go through the same motions to view everything. 

In that aspect TiVO is just a much better all around experience, even in TE4(which I really don't find that big of a deal since I only have one DVR, I can stream stuff from my PC with plex if I want to watch something on my computer) 

But going back to your one thing of skip, i finally saw it work in automode last night and its pretty nice. If you hit play and a preroll ad comes or stalls you can just hit skip and it plays and you generally have the remote in your hand anyway because you just hit play. 

The bedroom TV is a roku TV with the Spectrum App installed so any on demand my wife wants to watch is there but that happens rarely so no box from the cable company is required. Also in my case renting just one DVR from Spectrum is $33/month and having 2 DVRs and an HD box would be $53. Renting DVRs and STB from the cable really adds up quick.

If you already have a working TiVo, then the cost benefit analysis is a little different. I can basically pay for my Edge with lifetime subscription and two minis over the course of the 24 months I have my intro rate with Spectrum instead of paying them for having a DVR on each TV recording all the same shows, and maintaining 3 recording lists, etc. But I no longer owned any TiVO equipment before I made the purchase.


----------



## dianebrat

Sorry, but my answer is "send it back"
It offers no advantage to you at this time and with your concerns, an under $75 streamer will handle most of your 4K streams better than an Edge.


----------



## cwoody222

Chris Sight said:


> I created a new thread because the more answers I get to my questions, the more unsure I am about why we got a 4K UHD TV and just ordered Tivo Edge for cable promising 2160K . The max resolution our cable company Comcast offers is 1080p (HD). That means all recordings on Tivo will be not higher than 1080p. Our TV already has streaming channels on it like Netflix, Prime, Hulu which we can see in 2160 UHD quality. The cable company offers a 4K cable box with DVR in case there are some TV channels in future offering 2160p. So why would we need the Tivo Edge? Can anyone point out the benefits for the new Tivo Edge, please before we send it back?
> Is it the skipping function?


A few corrections here. Comcast (and all broadcast outlets) max out at 1080i.

Hulu doesn't offer anything above 1080p. Netflix offers a lot in 2160p (4K) but you have to pay for a higher monthly subscription. Amazon offers a lot in 2160p at no extra charge.

TiVo's benefits are their superior DVR and UI, not resolution or streaming apps.


----------



## Sparky1234

Chris Sight said:


> I created a new thread because the more answers I get to my questions, the more unsure I am about why we got a 4K UHD TV and just ordered Tivo Edge for cable promising 2160K . The max resolution our cable company Comcast offers is 1080p (HD). That means all recordings on Tivo will be not higher than 1080p. Our TV already has streaming channels on it like Netflix, Prime, Hulu which we can see in 2160 UHD quality. The cable company offers a 4K cable box with DVR in case there are some TV channels in future offering 2160p. So why would we need the Tivo Edge? Can anyone point out the benefits for the new Tivo Edge, please before we send it back?
> Is it the skipping function?


All I can think of is it smells new!


----------



## buildersboy66

When can we expect the Indians to fix some ongoing issues? The Edge is crippled in every sense of the word. Total waste of money. Only only only benefit of the Edge...it runs cooler.


----------



## BillyClyde

buildersboy66 said:


> When can we expect the Indians to fix some ongoing issues? *The Edge is crippled in every sense of the word. *Total waste of money. Only only only benefit of the Edge...it runs cooler.


Can you be more specific? I just ordered one. Thanks.


----------



## Ralph7up

I have a new Edge OTA and so far have been pleased. It is about one month old. Four tuners for us is a plus and no real hiccups yet. It did do a reboot once.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Chris Sight said:


> The max resolution our cable company Comcast offers is 1080p (HD). That means all recordings on Tivo will be not higher than 1080p.


Comcast is experimenting with 4K, mostly via Xfinity On Demand which of course you can't pull in through a TiVo. Last month they also aired one college football game and two UK soccer games in 4K, and maybe they'll offer more, but since you can get 4K streaming without the Edge you'd have to really really like those teams to make it worth the price. See https://www.xfinity.com/su...


----------



## compnurd

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Comcast is experimenting with 4K, mostly via Xfinity On Demand which of course you can't pull in through a TiVo. Last month they also aired one college football game and two UK soccer games in 4K, and maybe they'll offer more, but since you can get 4K streaming without the Edge you'd have to really really like those teams to make it worth the price. See https://www.xfinity.com/su...


Your missing a lot. Comcast aired a fair amount of 4K this football season


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

compnurd said:


> You're missing a lot. Comcast aired a fair amount of 4K this football season


All I know is what I read on Comcast's own 4K information page. Typical. Any idea whether that included NFL games? I just did a quick search and only found people complaining that Comcast announced then cancelled one NFL game in 4K.


----------



## compnurd

Pokemon_Dad said:


> All I know is what I read on Comcast's own 4K information page. Typical. Any idea whether that included NFL games? I just did a quick search and only found people complaining that Comcast announced then cancelled one NFL game in 4K.


Yup. Pretty much every single TNF game from week 5


----------



## BillyClyde

compnurd said:


> Yup. Pretty much every single TNF game from week 5


You don't need a tivo for that. I watched them on my AppleTV 4K with the Fox Sports app.


----------



## compnurd

BillyClyde said:


> You don't need a tivo for that. I watched them on my AppleTV 4K with the Fox Sports app.


Wasn't saying you did. You may want to read the prior posts before commenting


----------



## BillyClyde

compnurd said:


> Wasn't saying you did. You may want to read the prior posts before commenting


I know. I was just pointing that out so folks knew you could have also watched TNF on the app, regardless of whether Comcast or anyone else broadcast it.

Sorry for any confusion. I guess I shouldn't have quoted your post.


----------



## BeerPimp

Fugacity said:


> I guess different things for different people?
> 
> Primarily I went from DirecTV to Spectrum and Spectrum, at least in this area does not offer whole home DVRs (although some old Brighthouse customers probably have some) So Tivo was the best option and I personally wasn't going to buy a Bolt Vox when the Edge is newer and I have a Dolby Vision capable TV where I have a cable drop.
> 
> In my house we stream youtube video, hulu, netflix, amazon, hbo go, and vudu in some cases(although with movies anywhere youtube and amazon normally has purchases to view). So its nice for everyone to be able to pick up one remote type on any TV and go through the same motions to view everything.
> 
> In that aspect TiVO is just a much better all around experience, even in TE4(which I really don't find that big of a deal since I only have one DVR, I can stream stuff from my PC with plex if I want to watch something on my computer)
> 
> But going back to your one thing of skip, i finally saw it work in automode last night and its pretty nice. If you hit play and a preroll ad comes or stalls you can just hit skip and it plays and you generally have the remote in your hand anyway because you just hit play.
> 
> The bedroom TV is a roku TV with the Spectrum App installed so any on demand my wife wants to watch is there but that happens rarely so no box from the cable company is required. Also in my case renting just one DVR from Spectrum is $33/month and having 2 DVRs and an HD box would be $53. Renting DVRs and STB from the cable really adds up quick.
> 
> If you already have a working TiVo, then the cost benefit analysis is a little different. I can basically pay for my Edge with lifetime subscription and two minis over the course of the 24 months I have my intro rate with Spectrum instead of paying them for having a DVR on each TV recording all the same shows, and maintaining 3 recording lists, etc. But I no longer owned any TiVO equipment before I made the purchase.


I did pretty much the same thing you did but in Dec 2017. I was told I could not get whole home DVR and had Time Warner DVR's back in the day and hated them. So I decided to get a Bolt Vox and 2 minis. This was just after Spectrum/Charter took over Time Warner. They said that people that already had whole home DVR could still use it but everyone else had to get a DVR for each tv no whole home DVR which seemed ridiculous. Anyway the extra fees I have saved has pretty much paid for my hardware and lifetime subscription. I have been happy with the purchase so far but having to reboot the channel tuner every 2-6 months is annoying but I know that is not Tivo's fault.


----------

